# kerdi



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

why do home depot and lowes sell ditra but not kerdi?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Regardless of its advertising, I would not consider Home Cheapo a contractor supply house.

They may not stock Kerdi but as a Schluter dealer, they should be able to special order it.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

what is funny to me. they both carry a liquid waterproof membrane and not anything like kerdi or a knock off. Our home repo sells ditra small rolls thats its. To be honest its 20 cents more than the tile wharehouse


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Ditra And Kerdi sales in Home Depot and Rona - Vancouver*

Here in Vancouver Ditra and Kerdi sells for $3.00 per square foot in the large box outlets.

The Rona in North Vancouver sells it by the linear foot if you need only a small section. They also sell Kerdi band by the foot as well.

If you need to purchase Kerdi in Vancouver the best person to ask about pricing is Ann from Fontile.

JW


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

john he is in TN. Dont know har far ya are from Johnson city but WINCO tile shop there was pretty friendly to me while working in boone north carolina


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

In Toronto Home Depot sells kerdi and ditra. The lowes by me sells the Protegga products which is the Schluter knock off of ditra and kerdi. 

HD sells by roll only for kerdi and ditra they dont sell linear foot anymore. kerdi here is roughly 3 dollars a square foot aswell. 144.99 for the 54 square foot roll plus 13% hst brings that to 163.84


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> why do home depot and lowes sell ditra but not kerdi?


It's all about marketing.
The "why" is not for us peons to know, just consume.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Nuheat over Ditra ???*

I was watching a little Holmes on Homes last night and they showed his special he did for the Ellen Degeneres Show.

In the Kitchen Highlight they show the tile crew with Mike's guys installing a Nuheat pad over top of Ditra. Not below it....

I have never seen this done before and wonder how many people will now $%^& this up at home.....


:shutup:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Reminds me of the time holmes installed concrete board on a floor, then put ditea on top...they showed the "durock" brand a few times...he is such a product whore!!


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

jarvis design said:


> Reminds me of the time holmes installed concrete board on a floor, then put ditea on top...they showed the "durock" brand a few times...he is such a product whore!!


atleast hes whoring good products. Holmes might not have everything right, but I still think hes one of the good guys


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I was watching a little Holmes on Homes last night and they showed his special he did for the Ellen Degeneres Show.
> 
> In the Kitchen Highlight they show the tile crew with Mike's guys installing a Nuheat pad over top of Ditra. Not below it....
> 
> ...


I actually read/heard that if a heated flooring product is installed underneath ditra, that the ditra can actually amplify it or radiate it better.

truth/fiction?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

In his newer shows, he's whoring some yellow Ditra knock-off. I guess whoring is only as good as the sponsorship money is :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*The Holmes on Homes Magazine - The magazine to make it right*



angus242 said:


> In his newer shows, he's whoring some yellow Ditra knock-off. I guess whoring is only as good as the sponsorship money is :laughing:


Schluter is taking out full page ads in his magazine....

I have not seen the yellow stuff in those pages. I do have a nice big roll in the shop... So far so good. Beta testing is nearly finished :w00t:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Dewalt is making shower fabric now?


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

angus242 said:


> In his newer shows, he's whoring some yellow Ditra knock-off. I guess whoring is only as good as the sponsorship money is :laughing:


I saw that episode, they did the dime test on it. I was wondering what product that was, maybe they were in a place that the couldnt get ditra?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Do not adjust your monitors, folks. That's an episode of HoH using yellow stuff.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im surprised I haven't seen this on tv yet.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> Im surprised I haven't seen this on tv yet.


I saw ditra used on another hgtv show... the guy was tiling a basement floor close to washer/dryer (double flood zone). He used ditra but didn't kerdi band the seams... and went on to talk about how he's the master of tiling,smh


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> I saw ditra used on another hgtv show...He used ditra but didn't kerdi band the seams... and went on to talk about how he's the master of tiling,smh


That's not ditra.
and there's really no need to waterproof the seams in that app, IMO.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

What is it? Picture is not big on my phone...


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> What is it? Picture is not big on my phone...


Protegga, ditra knock off


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Bastien1337 said:


> atleast hes whoring good products. Holmes might not have everything right, but I still think hes one of the good guys


 
I'm pretty sure he knows that adding a layer of concrete board would not add the strength that adding a layer of 1/2" ply would.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im not here to defend him but, maybe its less about the strength and more about the bond?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Bastien1337 said:


> Im not here to defend him but, maybe its less about the strength and more about the bond?


It's more about how much money durock pays him to use their product. If plywood came with easy to read logos on their sheets and they paid lots to holmes, I'm sure he would use that!


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

3/4" 4'x8' T&G bluwood ply....no mistaking that:thumbsup:


http://milo.com/bluwood-34in-4x8-tg-osb


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Bastien1337 said:


> 3/4" 4'x8' T&G bluwood ply....no mistaking that:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://milo.com/bluwood-34in-4x8-tg-osb


 
Well, if he did, I think it would prove my point...bluwood is OSB, not plywood, I won't install anything directly on top of OSB, including ditra
(and I know they say you can, but I don't trust it) Pretty sure their is a thread or two on here on the subject of OSB vs. plywood


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

there is this product too

3/4in 4X8 T&G UL Plywood which is a bluwood product, I think it might be true plywood, but maybe it as well is osb


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

You know, in retrospect, maybe I'm being a little tough on holmes. It could be that the marketing department tells him what to use and he doesn't get any input??
If that's the case I kinda feel sorry for him cause I'm sure he knows their are better products to use


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

the thing that literally just dawned on me is, they always make it look like he came up with the design but thats probably not true at all, or not nearly as true as they make it out to be.

anyways that being said Bryan Bauemler is sponsored directly by Lowes, which sells the bluwood product. you see that stuff quite a bit in his shows. It was his show that I saw the do-it-yourself spray foam insulation kit. I am interested in trying it out as well. but for renovation I am weary of it. there are always changes Id hate to cut through that stuff


----------



## Gary R (Mar 9, 2011)

Bastien1337 said:


> I actually read/heard that if a heated flooring product is installed underneath ditra, that the ditra can actually amplify it or radiate it better.
> 
> truth/fiction?


My understanding is that Ditra, in order to keep _their_ warranty in place, would require it be installed _above_ the Nuheat product.

In addition, because Ditra has a "0" R-value, there is no amplification or "improved" radiation. It has a neutral affect on the Nuheat mat.


----------

